# VK - Who has the biggest snake competition



## Gizmo (26/9/16)

Score the highest score and win a *Sigelei J150 + Baby Beast Tank* absolutely free!

Rules:
Must be on Worm Difficulty.
Photo must be attached to prove the score.
No external links of the same game will be accepted.
Pictures must be posted from this website.

GOOD LUCK 

Competition ends 30th Sep 2016 @ 12:00​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/16)

14 
Guess I'll have to buy a Sigelei if I want one.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SgtKilowog (26/9/16)




----------



## RichJB (26/9/16)

I suck.


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

*doh*


----------



## Marius Combrink (26/9/16)

@Gizmo how many posts are we allowed and when does the competition close?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/16)

Will have to buy one as well...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/9/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Gizmo how many posts are we allowed and when does the competition close?



As many as you want..


----------



## Marius Combrink (26/9/16)

Eish


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/9/16)

Lol... who has the biggest Snake! Another game i'm going to be addicted to for the next week at least


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/9/16)




----------



## Noddy (26/9/16)




----------



## Adksuperman (26/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (26/9/16)

Oh man, I am going to have to practice a bit more. Only 55 on my 1st try.

This is going to take quite a bit of patience.


----------



## Silver (26/9/16)

Lol, the title of this thread made me laugh @Gizmo 
Saw it this afternoon on the cell when stepping out of a meeting but didnt have time to click on it
Checked it out now. Haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (26/9/16)

ahhhh man now im gonna be up all night trying to win this.


----------



## Q-Ball (27/9/16)

@Adksuperman I see from your browser favourites you are in Voice industry, where do you work?


----------



## Adksuperman (27/9/16)

Q-Ball said:


> @Adksuperman I see from your browser favourites you are in Voice industry, where do you work?



@Q-Ball I work for Vodacom, Fibre support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (27/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman (27/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

Adksuperman said:


> View attachment 69368



dude WTF i just got to the 150 mark and now you do this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

ok how do i add my screenshot? .. do i just upload file or is there another way?


----------



## blujeenz (27/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> ok how do i add my screenshot? .. do i just upload file or is there another way?


Nope, just upload the prntscrn file.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

Finally ... lol #GameOn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, just upload the prntscrn file.



Thanks man


----------



## PsiSan (27/9/16)

Awww, thought I could post a pic of my Burmese Jeff he is only 4.2m and 32kg

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/16)

Utterly useless at this...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Utterly useless at this...



i've been playing for like 5 hours straight, even got some of my work mates to try... told them if they beat the top score i'll buy them lunch 

i'm sure im gonna get fired but im proper addicted now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown (27/9/16)

I am waiting until I have a winning screenshot and then I shall post. 

Although as I feel I get close, someone goes and posts an updated screenshot and them BAM! Sorry, better luck next time 

Reminds me of my Nokia 3310 days, however I am quite sure that snake was not as fast as this one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (27/9/16)

@Gizmo Do you have any idea how much I hate you right now .

Stunning idea for a competition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

The forum has been pretty quiet with everyone trying to navigate the damned snake, me included. 

Doesn't look like I'm going to get to post a screenshot though, this little bugger can move.


----------



## RichJB (27/9/16)

It took me nearly an hour to figure out that you couldn't use the mouse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/16)

RichJB said:


> It took me nearly an hour to figure out that you couldn't use the mouse.



Same here!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnoF (27/9/16)




----------



## Nicholas (28/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Vape0206 (28/9/16)

Nicholas said:


>


       

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (28/9/16)

RichJB said:


> It took me nearly an hour to figure out that you couldn't use the mouse.





Rude Rudi said:


> Same here!



What?
Maybe thats why I got such a low score.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vape Starter (28/9/16)

How do you take a screen shot when you done?


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/16)

ctrl + alt + ptr scr 

then just ctrl + v here.


Vape Starter said:


> How do you take a screen shot when you done?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/9/16)

Gizmo said:


> ctrl + alt + ptr scr
> 
> then just ctrl + v here.



No need to press ctrl when taking a screen shot.
Alt + prnt scr will take a screenshot of just the selected / active screen, just pressing prnt scr will take a screenshot of your entire desktop with exactly how you see it


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

sorry if this is a dumb question
But how the heck do you play this?
I am pressing on my keys and nothing happens - what are you supposed to do and what keys do you press to do what?


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

@Silver, you have to use the four direction keys. Each changes the direction of the snake. Move the snake to run over the single blocks and each time it will add 1 block length to the snake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

RichJB said:


> @Silver, you have to use the four direction keys. Each changes the direction of the snake. Move the snake to run over the single blocks and each time it will add 1 block length to the snake.



Many thanks @RichJB 
I was using the cursor keys thinking I could move the little square and I had to shoot the snake or something.
Lol, dumb moment

Now I get it!
Thanks


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

Not so easy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adksuperman (28/9/16)




----------



## blujeenz (28/9/16)

@Silver I see we were tied for last place, mmm have to fix that.

...28, take that fun lover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

Not Stopping .... no work shall pass my desk today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

lol i just beat my score by 1 but forgot to screenshot it, lol, i'm still going but i don't think its possible to get over 300, you just end up in yourself or a wall, there's no where to move...


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

lol its still better


----------



## Adksuperman (30/9/16)

Forgot to post this from last night.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

Adksuperman said:


> Forgot to post this from last night.
> 
> View attachment 69761



YOU A**HOLE , i really thought i had it, congrats man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

2nd prize? - 2 batteries for my cuboid? a Hug? ANYTHING?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JohnoF (30/9/16)

Was also holding on to this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

JohnoF said:


> Was also holding on to this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



too late, i take 2nd place


----------



## Vape Starter (30/9/16)

great competition!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (30/9/16)

have been sitting here for the past hour trying to get somewhere with this, when I noticed the competition closed ... Oh well, great way to spend the Friday afternoon

Edit: Also only now figured out how to set the difficulty, have been trying on python the whole time.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/9/16)

​
Congratulations @Adksuperman, please PM me to claim your prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adksuperman (30/9/16)

Pm sent, thanks for the great comp @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/16)

Congrats @Adksuperman !
You have the biggest snake!

Enjoy the prizes

Great comp @Stroodlepuff - i enjoyed playing it even though it took me a while to figure it out. Haha


----------

